# Members with Ride Anthem Boa & Flow The Ansr boa



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi

I"m finally going to buy a pair of boots for his season and have chosen those two boots,plus I really think the Boa system is cool,God them compared to old laces is just a wow or i"m just slow for doing laces

I wanted to ask how have you like your boots since buying them and how well have they held up,also how Is the Boa system.

Also do you hear any squeaks with the boots

any help would be great

thank you


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow No Members have these boots

Then I guess I will ask all members that have the Boa system on there boots,how has everything been


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

I've bought the ride's in december, have use'd them for 8 days now and like the very much. The boa system works great, it's very easy to tighten on the mountain. 

Best thing of the boots is that they are very flexible and I feel they offer a lot of comfort. But problem is that boots are all about personal preference so can't really judge them for you.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

LvdT said:


> I've bought the ride's in december, have use'd them for 8 days now and like the very much. The boa system works great, it's very easy to tighten on the mountain.
> 
> Best thing of the boots is that they are very flexible and I feel they offer a lot of comfort. But problem is that boots are all about personal preference so can't really judge them for you.


Thanks

So Since using them have you heard any Squeaks and how is the heat activate insole do your feet freeze/hurt after a day on the hill.

I can buy them for $150 or K2 Boa Boots

But was amazed at the feat in the Ride boots and how light the boots where and didn't make a single noise compared to $269 boots on the wall

Would you mind sharing your specs:laugh:

(Example)

5'8
Boot size 9
180 pounds

I could see if your 6'5 then the boot fitting different to a 5'8, size 9 individual.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

I have last years Ride Anthem BOAs, 5'7 with 9 1/2 boots. I like the BOAs they are nice and quick but they create a pressure point in my foot. I will be going with double BOAs or traditional lace up boots next time. I'd rather have a boot that takes longer to lace up and stays on all day than my Anthem's that get loosened for the ride back up, almost every time. The best advice anyone is going to give you though is go to the nearest shop and try on a bunch of boots and see what fits best.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

KG29 said:


> Thanks
> 
> So Since using them have you heard any Squeaks and how is the heat activate insole do your feet freeze/hurt after a day on the hill.
> 
> ...


I haven't got anything I can complain about yet. They fit like streetshoes, as you might have noticed. I use them for all-mountain and freestyle riding btw. My specs are:

6"1'
Size us 10,5
Weight 78kg, I think that's 165 pounds?

Good thing about the boot is that i use to have some irritation at my upper foot because of a high instep, but don't have that at these boots at all. I didn't heat mold them at all, molded them just by riding them and that works grat. Had some kind of a pressure point at my ankle but that was gone after two days so that worked out well... Don't know what to tell you more, just try how they fit, if you ask me.


----------

